
How Google sets goals: OKRs - ddispaltro
http://www.gv.com/lib/how-google-sets-goals-objectives-and-key-results-okrs
======
c-rack
OKRs are great. If you want to use OKRs, signing up on
[http://signup.okrs.io/](http://signup.okrs.io/) might be a good idea.

Disclaimer: I am working on okrs.io, currently.

